# GIGGING AND WADEING



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

HEY I WILL BE DOWN IN FORT MORGAN IN JUNE AND WOULD LOVE TO FLOUNDER GIG.. I HAVE TRIED IT TWICE TO NO AVAIL. NOT THE PROPER LIGHTING. I NEED A CHEAP WAY TO MAKE A LIGHT ANY SUGGESTIONS? ALSO WHERE ARE SOME GOOD PLACES TO GIG AT NIGHT HOW DEEP DO I WADE? IS IT SAFE LOL!!!!!! ANY HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

i have heard of people getting an inter tube and a wash tub and pull it behind you. put a 12v battery in the wash tub and put a light on the end of some PVC for underwater. MR will be able to explain what to do better then me...he has experiance with wading where i dont


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Bestway is to find some good pan back lanturn's. We used to use 2 at a time. One person with a gig and the other with a crab net and a croaker sack.


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I use a sealed high beam in PVC. It usually gets about three and a half hours of light. Rather than pulling a car battery in an innertube I use a lawn tractor battery and put it in a backpack. I find it works better for me because I gig near an oyster bar so I don't want to constantly drag the tube over them. However, it can get heavy after a long night. As for the wading depth, it depends on the situation. I don't go past my waste since the battery is strapped to my back. However, some of my best flounder have been gigged in just inches of water. This usually accompanies a rising tide and baitfish in the reeds.



Check out this site. It's just the basic start, I have made many alterations but this should help. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.



http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

lanturns put off a wider beam and will last longer than a q beam. They are also very light weight. Biggest misconception about lights. You want a wide beam. Q beam only lights up a couple foot radius. :doh


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

That's true about wanting a wide beam of light. Usually my buddy has a lantern and when the lights are paired we find a lot.


----------



## bigjohn752000 (Jan 16, 2008)

so i make my own pan back lantern and how would i make one of them? and how do you keep the mantle from breaking arent they ver fragile?


----------



## sdsmith5150 (Mar 13, 2008)

This is the light you need to use...Check it out and let me know what you think....


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *sdsmith5150 (3/12/2008)*This is the light you need to use...Check it out and let me know what you think....


Are you some kinda rep for these lights???????? Very premitive way to do it. But to each his own.


----------



## flats stalker (Oct 2, 2007)

i have one of those,it is basic but light enoughto carry for along ways.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

How long do you think a 4wheeler battery would last with a 3-4amp draw from a light. If it would go a few hours I would throw that bad boy in back pack with some extra padding on my back and give it a go. 

My pop tried it last year with one of those premade setups you can buy at a number of stores (the one that has the mason jar around the bottom with a sheild to protect the glare). He pulled an innertube and said it worked great. Also said that light didn't pull many amps and it lit up a good area, especially being at water level, can't see that far anyway. Plus this would cut out reflective glares from the above water light methods.


----------

